# custom exersiser



## spoker (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## spoker (Oct 31, 2017)

could be called a "tour-defat"


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 31, 2017)

I know that guy lives about half hour from me we just made a trade over the weekend


----------



## rrtbike (Nov 3, 2017)

Thats pretty cool!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 19, 2018)

Pretty wild. I like it.


----------

